# What to look for in a buck?



## newbiekat (May 31, 2013)

I have full size Nubians and I'm starting to look for a buck for this fall... What type of questions should I be asking?


----------



## TGreenhut (May 31, 2013)

Well, first and foremost, health. Make sure he is tested CAE negative, and free of any bumps or abscesses that may suggest CL. Make sure he is up to date on vaccinations, hoof trimming, etc. 

You also want one with a good temperament that doesn't have a habit of head-butting people. I would recommend a buck without horns.

Then you want to make sure he has good structure- no abnormalities such as bowed legs, weak pasterns, etc. He should be a strong, sturdy seeming buck.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 31, 2013)

*Very good list of things mentioned above. 

If you want to take it a step further, (if your breeding for good genes to show, etc) then ask to go to someone's linear appraisal and watch the bucks being appraised. You will learn exactly what you need to be looking fo*r.


----------



## newbiekat (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for those pointers!

 I notice many people asking for a picture of the buck's dam and sire, and dam's dam and sire's sire... what is the point of that? Also, does the buck determine the number of kids the doe will have? Or is that from my doe?   What about the sex of the kids?  And when looking at the registration number I know I can see the lineage, but what does that tell me?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2013)

The doe determines quantity and the buck determines sex of the offspring.  Before buying a buck, I'd want to see pics of his dam in milk or better yet - see her in person.  You want a buck who can put a good udder on his female offspring.  Pictures of his dam and granddam can give you an idea of what he comes from and what he may throw.


----------



## meme (May 31, 2013)

The buck determines gender (x or y chromosome) and doe determine the number of kids based on how many eggs she ovulates. It is a really great idea to see pictures of as much of the family as possible so you can judge their structure as well. Really pay close attention to his dam's udder and those of a few of his offspring. If he is registered with ADGA, look for milk stars and championship titles. As stated previously, always ask to see a certificate that states their entire herd tested CAE/CL free within the last year. Also, visually check him and the other goats on the farm to determine if they look completely healthy and disease free. After all that, if you like the way he looks and your doe is happy, then you can start thinking about kidding time.


----------



## newbiekat (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for those pointers!

 I notice many people asking for a picture of the buck's dam and sire, and dam's dam and sire's sire... what is the point of that? Also, does the buck determine the number of kids the doe will have? Or is that from my doe?   What about the sex of the kids?  And when looking at the registration number I know I can see the lineage, but what does that tell me?


----------



## newbiekat (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you guys so much! I will keep you posted on what we get!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 1, 2013)

What everyone else said.  Health first and formost.

If you are getting a young buck or buckling definitelly would be good to see his dam in milk.  Also, check and see if a linear appraisal has been done on his dam, sire, grand dam, grand sire.

Feet and legs are very important in a buck.

With that being said a buck that doesn't score well on a linear appraisal himself can still throw fine kids.  We have a buck out of a fairly renowed Nigerian  buck who never scored over an 80 on a linear appraisal himself, but is permanent grand champion because of his daughters.  One was Reserve Grand at the National Show, and his daughters won Get of Sire at a National.  Our buck is the same, not much to look at himself but has thrown several champion daughters.

Definitely check the buck to make sure he doesn't have an extra teat, nobody mentioned that.


----------



## NubianNerd (Jun 4, 2013)

newbiekat said:
			
		

> Thank you for those pointers!
> 
> I notice many people asking for a picture of the buck's dam and sire, and dam's dam and sire's sire... what is the point of that? Also, does the buck determine the number of kids the doe will have? Or is that from my doe?   What about the sex of the kids?  And when looking at the registration number I know I can see the lineage, but what does that tell me?


Most of these questions have been answered, but I would also recommend studying the ADGA scorecardhttp://www.adga.org/index.php?optio...244:artshowscard&catid=87:cat-shows&Itemid=97 to get an idea of what you are looking for and develop your "judging eye."

Good condition, health, temperament. If you can get a proven buck, that's best (proven means he's already produced kids) because then you can see if he throws nice healthy kids as well and that he's not infertile. Bonus points: if you get a moonspotted buck, you'll have 50% spotted babies! Or more!

X2 What OneFineAcre said about feet and legs in a buck--super important!

A buck is half your herd, as they say, so get a good one! And share pictures!


----------



## TGreenhut (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh and some of the "top" breeders with champion Nubians include: Kastdemur's, Lakeshore-Farms, and Wingwood Farms. So if you look at his lines, it certainly would be a good thing to see lineage from these herds. There are definitely nice goats from other lines as well, though.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 6, 2013)

If you are interested in show or dairy, research the bloodlines look at the animal you are buying also and think "Form follows function". This is a Nubian how does he measure up to the breed standard. Look at the buck in parts such as is there ample length to his legs, does he move effortless when he walks? His reproductive organs such as his scrotum should be adequate size without a split at the bottom as this directly relates to how fertile he is. Does he have a good bite (the angle of his jaw either undershot or overshot). Is he dairy looking? He should be utd on all his vaccinations (CD&T) and tested for CAE & CL. You might even get a herdsire from a closed herd. There is a great deal of criteria that needs to be met to insure that your next herdsire is adequate for the purpose you have set aside for him. He will be the building block for generations to come. Good luck in your search for a herdsire.


----------

